# What to teach rescued fledgling before release



## DonPigeone (Aug 31, 2019)

Hello everyone, thanks for reading. I’m in Norfolk in the U.K. A week ago I was brought a young wood pigeon (I am the local ‘crazy bird lady’). I am calling it a she although I don’t actually know. She couldn’t stand or fly. Looked like she only had one eye and it was all crusted over. Had ticks on her face. When I examined her there were no other injuries. Initially she was just left in a quiet dark place, then the first thing I did was remove the ticks. After she settled I decided to syringe feed a little Orlux handimix because that’s what I had and I checked it was ok for pigeons. I think it’s similar to Hagen Tropican and the like. She was so weak and dehydrated I thought if she didn’t get hydration and energy she wouldn’t make it. I then did the ‘wait and see if she’s still with us in the morning’ routine. She was, and seemed a bit stronger. But wasn’t eating and was still very wobbly. So I continued syringe feeding for a few days. I cleaned the bad eye and found it was actually still there and intact, but clouded over. I left food and water in the cage (peas and sweet corn and sunflower hearts) and once she was strong and active reduced syringe feeds to once per day to encourage her to feed herself. Still no luck the first couple of days, but then I thought maybe she’s so young she doesn’t know what to eat. So gave her a few peas and bits of corn by hand. The second day I did this she pecked the peas from my hand as I went to feed her. She’s now fine it seems. Feeding herself entirely and the eye looks clear. I have approached with my hand from that side to check she can see out of it and I’m pretty sure she can. So, I think what had happened is, whatever happened with her eye (could even just be the ticks biting around it I guess?) had stopped her feeding and then she got weak and went even longer without food or water and got progressively weaker. I think she’s now ready to be taken back to where she was found. As she hasn’t been with me long, was old enough to be out of the nest when she came to me and is a wood pigeon who I’ve read are more shy of humans, I don’t think she’s too tame to release. She tolerates me but since I stopped hand feeding she’d rather fend for herself. Although she does tend to pick out the peas and leave the corn 🙂 

My question is, what do I need to teach her, if anything, before release? I want to make sure she’s definitely strong and heavy enough. I’ve also read it’s good to give birds space to fly a little to make sure their wings are still strong enough before letting them go. But do I need to show her a range of foods or will she pick that up from other pigeons? She’s fully feathered apart from a tiny patch on her head where theyre coming in now. Doesn’t have neck markings yet but has white feathers on her wings, and her beak is still all grey. I think she’s maybe 2/3 the size of an adult. 

Also, when I first handled her she was crawling with lice and had a couple of louse flies (ugh!). I got rid of the louse flies i saw. Since she’s been stronger and has been preening i haven’t seen parasites. I assume she’s now keeping them in check. I didn’t treat her with anything for parasites because when i read the instructions i couldn’t be sure she was old enough. It said over 8 weeks. Do you think i need to treat her, or just leave her to it as wild birds to tend to have some parasites? 

Thanks in advance :


----------



## DonPigeone (Aug 31, 2019)

Oops added the same photo twice! Sorry about that 🙂


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

I would contact the link, they could have other woodies that need to be released and a place to teach him what he needs to know about eating before hand.. 

https://www.pactsanctuary.org/our-work-with-wildlife.html


----------



## DonPigeone (Aug 31, 2019)

That’s a good idea, thanks I’ll give them a call.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*release date*



DonPigeone said:


> Hello everyone, thanks for reading. I’m in Norfolk in the U.K. A week ago I was brought a young wood pigeon (I am the local ‘crazy bird lady’). I am calling it a she although I don’t actually know. She couldn’t stand or fly. Looked like she only had one eye and it was all crusted over. Had ticks on her face. When I examined her there were no other injuries. Initially she was just left in a quiet dark place, then the first thing I did was remove the ticks. After she settled I decided to syringe feed a little Orlux handimix because that’s what I had and I checked it was ok for pigeons. I think it’s similar to Hagen Tropican and the like. She was so weak and dehydrated I thought if she didn’t get hydration and energy she wouldn’t make it. I then did the ‘wait and see if she’s still with us in the morning’ routine. She was, and seemed a bit stronger. But wasn’t eating and was still very wobbly. So I continued syringe feeding for a few days. I cleaned the bad eye and found it was actually still there and intact, but clouded over. I left food and water in the cage (peas and sweet corn and sunflower hearts) and once she was strong and active reduced syringe feeds to once per day to encourage her to feed herself. Still no luck the first couple of days, but then I thought maybe she’s so young she doesn’t know what to eat. So gave her a few peas and bits of corn by hand. The second day I did this she pecked the peas from my hand as I went to feed her. She’s now fine it seems. Feeding herself entirely and the eye looks clear. I have approached with my hand from that side to check she can see out of it and I’m pretty sure she can. So, I think what had happened is, whatever happened with her eye (could even just be the ticks biting around it I guess?) had stopped her feeding and then she got weak and went even longer without food or water and got progressively weaker. I think she’s now ready to be taken back to where she was found. As she hasn’t been with me long, was old enough to be out of the nest when she came to me and is a wood pigeon who I’ve read are more shy of humans, I don’t think she’s too tame to release. She tolerates me but since I stopped hand feeding she’d rather fend for herself. Although she does tend to pick out the peas and leave the corn 🙂
> 
> My question is, what do I need to teach her, if anything, before release? I want to make sure she’s definitely strong and heavy enough. I’ve also read it’s good to give birds space to fly a little to make sure their wings are still strong enough before letting them go. But do I need to show her a range of foods or will she pick that up from other pigeons? She’s fully feathered apart from a tiny patch on her head where theyre coming in now. Doesn’t have neck markings yet but has white feathers on her wings, and her beak is still all grey. I think she’s maybe 2/3 the size of an adult.
> 
> ...


dear donpigeone,--feather mites,lice can be easily treated with advantage[orange box-kittens]-0.3ml -vile--if you have a dog or cat must-follow directions-place the insecticide on your cat/dog-using the empty vile touch the wet top to the back [neck area]-of the pigeon-on the skin.-failure is not an option-this is your decision as I donot generally discuss this,but it does work--please do not release with mites,etc--they will impair the life cycle of the pigeon..ssincerely james waller


----------

